# MedStar Fort Worth Tx.



## TexasRattler (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey everyone...I just got out of EMT-B academy here in Weatherford Tx. Got my NREMT and State License. Can't find anywhere to hire me. I put in my app. for MedStar and they declined my app. Due to my lack of experience (I'm assuming). Can anyone help me out i've been tryin for a few months now to find a job as an emt and its turning out to be seemingly hopeless


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 11, 2010)

Well, no one here will be able to help with MedStar.   They are a high demand, highly competitive system.   I suggest calling Paula (she does HR at MedStar) and asking specifically why you weren't selected, don't just assume it's lack of experience, as I know some EMTs that got on right out of school.  Find out what it was and see if you can fix it for next time.




There's plenty of other decent agencies around DFW that you can give a shot at, even though they are a bit of a drive for you.

AMR (911 in Arlington and Collin county, IFT in Dallas)
TLC (Texas Lifeline Corp) (IFT)
LoneStar (IFT)
CareFlite (HEMS, 911 in Johnson county, IFT in the rest of DFW)
MedicOne (IFT)
Rockwall County (911)
Wise County (911)

And some other small mom/pops that you can look up.


----------



## EMSrush (Nov 11, 2010)

I know a few people that got on with Medstar fresh out of school, both EMT and Medics. Call HR and find out what the deal is... don't make assumptions.


----------



## TexasRattler (Nov 11, 2010)

Yea i'm applying for amr now..the e-mail i got from medstar regarding my application said my experience and skills didn't meet their standards...so i assumed it was the lack of experience. And i've tried to get ahold of paula for 3 months now. she won't return my calls, answer my calls, or my e-mails. Thats why i'm having soo much trouble with them because i can never get ahold of anyone

TY by the way for posting the other 6. I have never heard or seen them other than AMR and careflite


----------



## EMSrush (Nov 11, 2010)

So this decision was just application-based, no interview? How long after you submitted your application did you receive this email from Medstar?


----------



## TexasRattler (Nov 11, 2010)

yes just application based. I couldn't get ahold of anyone for an interview. I got the e-mail on 10/16/2010 or somewhere around there. and i put in my application as soon as i got NREMT-B certified. At the time i was waiting for my State license to come in the mail... Which could be another reason i was declined....Thats y i have still been trying to get ahold of them lol...its near impossible


----------



## EMSrush (Nov 11, 2010)

I'd reapply, if you now have your Tx license....


----------



## TexasRattler (Nov 11, 2010)

they wouldn't still have my application on file???? now that i think about it probably not lol...TY i will re-apply if i can't get ahold of them.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 11, 2010)

I spoke with Paula at EMS Expo back in September and she said they have no hard limit on when someone can reapply, but typically want 3 months.


Did you do the strongly agree / strongly disagree test?


----------



## TexasRattler (Nov 11, 2010)

yea i did all the tests that they required


----------

